# Heaver Demo



## TBrisson (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

Was there a estimate of the attendance at the show?


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

Apparently it bombed out........


----------



## Arnav (Dec 17, 2020)

No worries, there will be continuous "heaving" demos all up and down the beach this year ........
Just heaving, little catching. The few fish left need a break. Just bring sinkers, no need to waste $ on bait


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

retired said:


> Apparently it bombed out........


No it was bigger and better than last year....and continues to grow. HUGE SUCCESS AGAIN! More vendors, more interest, more people, free food and more fun...At least three who can cast over 700 feet who were tuning up for the Casting Contest in Smithfield VA. Tomorrow... All sorts of rods were tried out and purchased. Ya should have been there!


----------



## Arnav (Dec 17, 2020)

THANKS for the report !
Wish I coulda made it !


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

Anyone got a video of the event??


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

DaBig2na said:


> No it was bigger and better than last year....and continues to grow. HUGE SUCCESS AGAIN! More vendors, more interest, more people, free food and more fun...At least three who can cast over 700 feet who were tuning up for the Casting Contest in Smithfield VA. Tomorrow... All sorts of rods were tried out and purchased. Ya should have been there!


Prob would have but my rods are waiting on me to pick up in May already. Long drive. Loved to have been there......


----------



## ncst8man1999 (Apr 3, 2020)

Yeah it was a good time. Definitely a benefit to having everything there to cast one after another to compare, in addition to knowing exact results of your cast. 

I have been throwing Tommy's CPS 8-12 G1 for a few years now. Got to throw his CPS 6-10G2, the Century drum gun and surf machine, and the CPS 8-12 G2. I don't like the j bend rods personally. I have found I like the parabolic except for the drum gun, which is stiff and does not feel flimsy to me. Gonna have to invest in one of those for the snotty days of 10oz plus.

I missed last year and delayed doing a custom heaver until after this. Had a blast and got to make a good informed decision. Once Travis finishes my two spinners I will start work on a heaver this fall.

I would say there was a couple hundred people there at least. Good convenient setup and I think the funniest part was when one of the casters, with best intentions, convinced two nice ladies to not walk the path down beside the casting field by informing them that "if someone lost a lead they might be playing with coloring books the rest of their life." 

Definitely worth the time if you are trying to make a decision, get by next year. 

And Kudos to Beach Buggy Assoc for cooking free hot dogs!!!


----------



## The Joker (Mar 24, 2015)

ncst8man1999 said:


> Yeah it was a good time. Definitely a benefit to having everything there to cast one after another to compare, in addition to knowing exact results of your cast.
> 
> I have been throwing Tommy's CPS 8-12 G1 for a few years now. Got to throw his CPS 6-10G2, the Century drum gun and surf machine, and the CPS 8-12 G2. I don't like the j bend rods personally. I have found I like the parabolic except for the drum gun, which is stiff and does not feel flimsy to me. Gonna have to invest in one of those for the snotty days of 10oz plus.
> 
> ...


That would be me that made the comment about playing with coloring books. I think it was a great success.


----------



## ncst8man1999 (Apr 3, 2020)

Classic


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Surf Machine is an interesting little rod. It is kind of like a sling shot type springy stick.

C-Curve 13'10" Century is the rod I liked the most after testing the entire Century line but this was just before Ryan got Century to shorten the 13' 10" Tip Tornado Super Match to 13' and turned it into the Drum Gun. I have yet to cast either the longer or the shorter version of this Tip Tornado.

200 people, that would be a rousing success.

Who had the longest cast in any disciple?

More importantly who ate the most Hotdogs?


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Only thing about the C-Curve was when you were sliding a big Drum onto the beach with it, it was best to keep the rod tip pointed right at the fish, the C-Curve's best asset is the slow action tip, but it bent wat more than the J tip 1307's I am used to, when I was in Big Surf with Big Drum. 

The final third coat on my new 1306 is turning right now as I type.


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

I like a more parabolic "C" bend rod than a fast taper "J" bend. Getting a parabolic taper to flow well over the rod length is the ticket. Lots also depends on the payload weight, too, along with where the reel gets stuck.

GMan - how were most of the reels set up, USA high or UK low?


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

I was not at this event Bob, I am just perusing this thread.

My guess would be most of the rods were set up USA high with a focus on fishing, not tournament casting.


----------

